# PSe dream season EVO review



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Good review and I haven't found a creep on mine. Though I make sure no creeping so that is probably why. Now for the radical draw and how there bows wanted to go off was that the omen or omen pro? Never found one of those to do the same but great honest review! Loved it! :thumbs_up


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like it wants to rip his shoulder out of his socket to me. I watched other reviews this man has done and this is the only video (bow) I really seen this in. Based off what I just watched I wouldnt want to hunt with one out of a treestand or have to let down gently.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Make It Happen said:


> Looks like it wants to rip his shoulder out of his socket to me. I watched other reviews this man has done and this is the only video (bow) I really seen this in. Based off what I just watched I wouldnt want to hunt with one out of a treestand or have to let down gently.


It won't rip out your shoulder for sure and letting it down isn't hard, you just have to familiar and comfortable with the bow.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

The DS EVO has the shortest valley of the PSE bows it seems, however once you get use to maintaining proper push/pull thru your shot the valley will never be an issue. This bow could possibly be PSE's best all around speed bow they ever produced, when setup correctly, it is a great shooting bow and will impress most who try it! I have a real hard time deciding which PSE to take to the woods this fall, for me the Revenge, EVO DS and Omen Pro were all very close to the best bow i tried for speed and shootability for hunting- however i ended up going with the Omen Pro in the end. The DS EVO is in the top 3 bows with 6" BH on the market for sure and it will do it's 345 IBO rating.


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

Ata is 32 1/4 not 33 3/4


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

RONMARRIOTT said:


> Ata is 32 1/4 not 33 3/4


Yep, the omen pro has the 33 5/8" ATA


----------



## iiplus (Feb 11, 2012)

I own a 2012 Dream Season Evo 30/ 70. I have not experienced creep. And since I had shoulder reconstruction surgery just 12 months ago I surely would not shoot a bow that wanted to go off. This bow has a very smooth draw. Much smoother than carbon element and top of the line matthews bows. This bow is super stable, rock solid gret hunting bow. I can't wait until deer season


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad for all the comments. One things guys to remember, everyone has a shooting preference. Just like some folks like back tension releases and some don't. What I want you all to get the overall view of the bow and how it shoots. Base the creep from another smooth shooter against this, and you will see the difference.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Jason Balazs said:


> Glad for all the comments. One things guys to remember, everyone has a shooting preference. Just like some folks like back tension releases and some don't. What I want you all to get the overall view of the bow and how it shoots. Base the creep from another smooth shooter against this, and you will see the difference.


Yeah, hear you and good review and what YOU experienced and it was about what YOU felt so awesome review!:thumbs_up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And if the timeing is off it will make the creep feel worse my 2011 is a dream to shoot had the older ones and with bad back could not stand that but they were great shooting bows glad they come out with a smoother one sold my Vector turbo to get this much better than it anbd less creep than the turbo.


----------

